# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Veel pijn

## 1991nicole

Ik heb een vraag en meschien weet iemand hier het antwoord.
Elke keer als me vriend ik naar "bed "gaan dan doet het juist zoveel pijn.
en we hebben van alles geprobeert voorzichtig en al maar zodra hij in me komt doet het elke keer zoveel pijn en bij elke beweging die hij maakt nog meer.
Weet iemand wat we hier aan kunnen doen?

----------


## Déylanna

Ben je tijdens de sex wel genoeg opgewonden? Als jou vagina geen voldoende vaginaal vocht produceert, en jij 'droogt' blijft, dan kan de sex pijnlijk zijn. Als dit het geval is, besteed dan eens wat meer tijd aan het voorspel, net zolang tot dat jij voldoende opgewonden bent.
Het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat jou vagina opening gewoon wat aan de nauwe kant is. Dit kan ook pijn bij de sex opleveren. In dit geval zou je wat glijmiddel kunnen gebruiken.
Anders zou ik je aanraden om het eens met je huisarts te bespreken.
Succes!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Al eens glijmiddel geprobeerd?
Mijn advies; ga voor de zekerheid eens langs bij een gyneacoloog...die gaat je kunnen zeggen hoe het komt en je een mogelijke oplossing bieden...
Doe dat aub; van sex moet je kunnen genieten..geen pijn hebben!!

Xx

----------

